# xbox 360 or PS3?



## dustinzgirl (May 20, 2005)

So, when they come out, which are you buying?  My man thinks that the PS3 is going to kill the xbox 360.  I think we are just going to buy both.  LOL.


----------



## McMurphy (May 20, 2005)

My future money will go to PS3 for the same reason that the second playstation console found itself into my apartment instead of the newest Nintendo or Xbox systems: the ability to play the prior system's catalog on the upgrade. 

From what I have heard, original playstation games will not be able to be played on the PS3; however, the second system's ones still will be. I would need to start from scratch with the Xbox, and they just don't seem to have as large of a selection in the gaming experience as its competitors.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2005)

PS3, no contest.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 20, 2005)

I won't be buying either 

I'm too much of a PC gamer, I enjoy being able to mod my games and edit the scripts for specific in game playing.


----------



## garreth Jacks (May 20, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I won't be buying either
> 
> I'm too much of a PC gamer, I enjoy being able to mod my games and edit the scripts for specific in game playing.


But a console is better for multiplayer and it better to play with a controller that a mouse and keyboard I will be getting a Box 360 was going to get a Box a few mouths back but now I am waiting for the Box 360  

Tsujigiri what stats is your Computer. eg what is the processor


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 20, 2005)

I had to choose both.
Not because I can afford both - but because there are many games I would love to play on the Xbox (I'm fighting the urge to buy one) but I love the PS2 as it has a wider range of games and is backwards compatible so I can play the PS1 games I loved too.

Shame the PS3 can't play PS1 games but I suppose there's only so far back to can go. Maybe they'll build an emulator plugin??

I love PC games as well, but I tend to buy 'thinking' man's games for the PC and leave the fighting, flying or beat-em up's for consoles


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 21, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> PS3, no contest.



Thats what my power hungry game geek man says.  PS3 is just insanely powerfull.  3.2 ghz processor, yeah.  Intensify the experience.  Do you think that the games will hold up to what sony is advertising?  I hope so.  

As for playing old games, we already have xbox and ps2, so I am sure that my hardcore xbox boys (my oldest and youngest son) will want it for the next Halo game...LOL....and my ps2 boys (my man and my step son) will want it for the next episode of GTA.

So, like I said, whether I can afford it or not, I am stuck buying both for the next few Christmasses.  LOL.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 21, 2005)

I will buy both, that is if they continue to get big titles for both machines.  I also love using my PC but that is mainly for watching adult movies.  The exotic viruses I get are quite extaordinary.  I just cleaned up my BIG pc and my little laptop breaks.  Bummer.  You don't get that with consoles.


----------



## stelfox1 (May 21, 2005)

I would have to say definitely Xbox, for online play it is an absolute must, altho I hope optimatch is better this time cause when I choose it on the Xbox I get a serious ass whooping even tho it is meant to someone similar to my own abilities.


----------



## Neon (May 22, 2005)

I get a pretty neat gaming tv channel called G4. They've been having a lot of reviews and discussion on the E3 convention where all the main gaming manufacturers have been to showoff their latest and greatest. Anyway, according to G4, Sony easily won the show and impressed many people with what the PS3 will become. On the flip side, they felt the Xbox2 was disappointing and didn't like what Microsoft decided to put forth. Another few points of mention is that the Xbox likely won't be backwards compatible. Apparently they are switching from a Nvidia to an ATI based chip, and they would have to pay out thousands to Nvidia to allow the old games to be played on an ATI system. And, as I'm sure you know, it's highly unlikely that Microsoft will choose to lose part of their bottom line to reward some of their faithful following.

Either way, I think both systems will be awesome. Since the current system hardware are still in development, the graphics that are currently being shown are only running at 40-50% of capacity. And, it will take software developers time to even create games which fully realize the potential of those systems (as we are now seeing with the PS2). I probably won't buy either console because I've also been a PC man, but I sure will enjoy playing the games over at my friends' homes, hehe.


----------



## Tyranus (May 23, 2005)

Xbox 360, it will be easier to develop for then the PS3 so it will have more games. Not only that they have a lot of exclusive games. I don't really care about halo, its overrated, but i would enjoy a new KOTOR, which the PS3 will never see.


----------



## chump (May 23, 2005)

I said neither beacause I will probably get the Nintendo Revolution. It looks really good.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 23, 2005)

I will be getting the revolution too, becuase Mario rocks, but really, as said on E3 convention on G4 (lol neoon been watching that too) playing old games on your new devices is something you can do with a cheap mod chip and/or emulator.  Other than that, revolution really doesnt have an big whoopies for me.


----------



## Neon (May 24, 2005)

As an aside on mods/emulators, I saw this ad the other day for a cool company which produces game controllers that exactly mimic the original console controller, but hook up to the PC via usb port.  So you can play original nintendo games using the actual controller!  And I think that's pretty cool because it just isn't the same using your keyboard to play Mario Bros.  I'm not sure how much they cost, but I seem to recall the ad saying they run for $30 each.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 24, 2005)

Thanks neon I will check that out.  It is also very hard to use an xbox controller to play mario, from what I have heard.


----------



## PERCON (May 29, 2005)

> Originally posted by *stelfox1 *
> I would have to say definitely Xbox, for online play it is an absolute must


 
Don't forget the PS3 is set up for internet gameplay too, Xbox isn't the only thing with that now.

Plus the PS3 will have more and better games.


----------



## Novocaine (May 30, 2005)

PS3 hands down. Playstation has a variety, while Xbox, you might as well call it Halo...


----------



## Tyranus (Jun 6, 2005)

You are refering to the current situation, however the Xbox 360 will be far easier to develop for than the current Xbox and the PS3. This will mean a greater variety than what the Xbox had and has. More developers are jumping at chances to develop for the 360 even Squaresoft, who is developing two MMORPG's. You will also have many exclusive games. I wouldn't say that PS3 will have a greater variety especially since the 360 will have a few months headstart, to gain a greater library of games than the PS3 will have when its released. By the way there is supposed to be a sequel to Jade Empire and a new installment of the DOA series. Elder Scrolls IV:Oblivion is also reported to be exclusive to the 360 and PC.


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

I wont be buying either because:

a)most games come out on compter and have better graphics

b) pc games can be updated with mods and expansion packs

c)computers can use controllers as well


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

I dont know what I will get. I am torn between Metal Gear 4 on PS3 and Star Wars - KotOR III on x-box.

Maybe i will get both for just those 2 games.


----------

